# I think I need help...



## limuhead (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know a good therapist? I think I have a serious addidction. I just ordered a flask of leuchochilum from Chuck Acker(and reserved another phrag flask, making a total of 3 on reserve), a flask of henryanum, curtsii, and a nice green Maudiae from Sam Tsui, and 3 compots of Miltoniopsis from Ivan Komoda. 
Step 1: Admit that we are powerless over orchids, and our greenhouses have become unmanageable... :sob:


----------



## paphreek (Mar 31, 2013)

So you need help finding new places to buy orchids? oke:


----------



## limuhead (Mar 31, 2013)

paphreek said:


> So you need help finding new places to buy orchids? oke:



Expanding my greenhouse, again. Send me a flask list if you have one, interested in complexes, thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2013)

And I thought I was addicted! 

I'm going to move to Hawaii so I can expand my greenhouse.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 31, 2013)

We all need help. Get with the program. :rollhappy: Holy heck, I just used an emoticon.


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't need help. I need more enablers. I love this addiction.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2013)

Check Paphanatics, and Orchidmall for the Taiwanese sources.


----------

